

Ask PG: Have you ever funded startups that eventually compete with each other? - thomasd

I&#x27;m sure you&#x27;ve seen almost every combination and permutation of startup ideas there is out there, and given the large number of YC funded companies, I wouldn&#x27;t be surprise if some of those companies happen to pivot to similar ideas and markets.<p>Do you interfere in such cases? How do you deal with that?
======
brackin
Stripe, Balanced and WePay are all moving in the same direction. Also WePay
and Crowdtilt were doing similar things at the start but WePay seems to be
focused on their API.

~~~
thomasd
Interesting. How would communicating and offering advice to each competing
portfolio companies be, with YC having privileged knowledge for all of them.

In a scenario where one company might book an office hour to talk about
competition from another competing YC company, I wonder how PG manage what
information to release, what advice to give.

